# Do your fish make noise?



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

. . . aside from splashing noises, that is?

When it's quiet in the room, I can hear my guys crunching on certain foods, such as lettuce or nuts.

How about your fish?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

some catfish make squeaking noises if you pull them out of the water! My Raphael used to all the time.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My marine fish make grunting noises, noises by vibrating their bodies, and the inverts make noises here and there too. Never a quiet moment


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My clown loaches make loud clicking noises. The tank is next to my bed; I swear they do it to wake me up so I feed them!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

my foot long giraffe cat growl, when I take it out of the water


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

just heard something from my tank... either the fish crashed into the glass hard or tried to jump out but hit the lid =p


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

My clown loaches also used to click when they got food, it was fun to watch and hear them


----------

